# soft foot



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

So tonight I felt it was a good idea to put socks on Cody..I laughed for a good 10 mins, poor guy didn't understand nor did he seem to care about them on until he got up to walk around the house..once again hilarious to bad I didn't get a video:argh:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

That's just mean......


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually think that can be a good thing as long as he isn't too stressed out. Getting them used to things like the feeling of socks on their feet and legs may help in the future if you need to put boots on him or wrap his legs for any reason. From the picture he looks like he didn't mind too much! lol


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

He wasn't bothered at all, he just looked at me like I was crazy. When he stood up he just pulled them off himself,but I do agree as long as he isn't in pain or too stressed then it's okay.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree it may come in handy some day if he got a cut on his paw or leg. In my puppy class, they had us dress our puppies in funny shirts/tutus/hats etc., just to get them use to having things on their bodies and well, because we all had a good laugh also.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

If he gets a cut he will get a sock on one leg not on both and people won't be hysterically laughing at him for trying to walk in it or for wearing it...... 

I think embarrassing the dog for fun is mean..... even if it doesn't hurt them physically, it is not necessary to do. It's just not something I would ever do to my dog.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington will allow you to do whatever you want to him, with the exception of mess with his feet. He will allow you to trim his nails, but after that he doesn't like his feet touched. Well, now he has two spider bites, the original one, and a new one from his adventure outside yesterday. When the emergency vet tried to wrap his foot, he was having none of it. I think that it is awesome that having something odd on his foot didn't stress him out. I wish I could say the same for Rem


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> If he gets a cut he will get a sock on one leg not on both and people won't be hysterically laughing at him for trying to walk in it or for wearing it......
> 
> I think embarrassing the dog for fun is mean..... even if it doesn't hurt them physically, it is not necessary to do. It's just not something I would ever do to my dog.



I'm not trying to offend anyone here but him having socks on isn't hurting him physically or emotionally. He didn't care one bit. There are much worse things that could happen to a dog,I didn't force him to keep them on. Its the same as when you see dogs ,big or small wearing boots,shoes or clothes, believe it or not some people will laugh regardless. Dogs don't have the same issues with wondering if random strangers are laughing at them. Would I have him go out like this unless there was a medical issue or something of the like no. Cody is a pretty well adjusted pup, bottom line he wasn't stressed for having socks on, the whole time he slept until about the last minute or so.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think that says so much about how confident he is. Rem is a rescue and for a long time lacked that confidence  A well adjusted pup says much about a good puppy mom/dad!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I admit, I would laugh, too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Having fun with and being silly with a dog is in no way mean. Sammi's goofy antics make us laugh constantly, and that laughter makes our mutual bond even stronger. Have fun with your puppy!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

KidWhisperer said:


> Having fun with and being silly with a dog is in no way mean. Sammi's goofy antics make us laugh constantly, and that laughter makes our mutual bond even stronger. Have fun with your puppy!


Have fun *with *is different than being *made fun off*! 

If dogs chose to do silly things and we laugh they are most probably happy that they made us laugh. They know. 

--------

Now let me put it this way to explain my initial reaction to the first post in this topic........ you all agree on how smart dogs are how they seem to know when we are sad and happy or in pain.... how many chose on their own to alert us of seizures or low sugar if some suffers of diabetes... and so on.. 

We all agree that dogs have emotions, the same as us, they feel scared, worried, anxious, happy. So why would you think that they don't know when they are being laughed at and when they are being ridiculed? I am pretty sure they can feel embarrassed too. 

There are several studies proving that dogs are on an intellectual level of a 2-2.5 year old toddler (this is just one of them)............ try make fun of a toddler and see how he/she reacts....... most will be hurt and cry. 
Now dogs don't do these reactions, they usually just shake it off but trust me, they know. 

I am all for training them to be able to tolerate things like socks or coats... booties, it can come useful if you ever need to use them for medical reasons, but the right way to go about that is to put those things on them and reward them for accepting it and being calm, and not freak out. Of course if it is funny, you cant help yourself laughing sometimes, and that can be ok as long as you still reward the dog and think about how he is feeling too. 
You're lucky if your dog is so laid back that she/he just accepts them, but they can just as easily freak out about this stuff... which to untrained eye still can be "funny" 

Maybe it's just my English (or the lack of it), but the way the first post was written, it felt to me more like a bully wrote it than some one who was doing training, the way the post is written it sounds mean 



meg6955 said:


> So tonight I felt it was a good idea to put socks on Cody..I laughed for a good 10 mins, poor guy didn't understand nor did he seem to care about them on until he got up to walk around the house..once again hilarious to bad I didn't get a video:argh:


Obviously I know it did not harm the dog in any way physically or emotionally........ but sure as hell it didn't help to build his trust either.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think your argument may have merit IF the dog acted in a way that showed shame or embarassment. But as she explained, he didn't seem to care and just got up and shook off the socks and went on with his life. I think you are looking for problems where there aren't any.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> I think your argument may have merit IF the dog acted in a way that showed shame or embarassment. But as she explained, he didn't seem to care and just got up and shook off the socks and went on with his life. I think you are looking for problems where there aren't any.


Yeah but my reaction was to the first post before the rest was posted .... my last post was just to explain why I said what I said... 

Also..... I didn't see the dog since there was no video so I can't really judge either way, I can not be sure that the dog really did not care since I did not see the reaction..... but I have seen many of these kind of videos on youtube where the dog was all bewildered at what was happening to it and all the people who were filming it seems to do is laugh their asses off without the care of how the dog feels. 

I am not looking for problems here, I just expressed my opinion that's all.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Just one more thing (can't edit the above post anymore)........ the fact that he pulled them off himself is counterproductive too and not exactly useful for what many mentioned above - "the usefulness of this experience for if/when you need to put something on their feet for medical reasons.. "

If/when I put a bandage or a sock on my dog for medical reasons, I *need* her to be ok with *keeping it on and leaving it alone*, not try to pull it off.... the whole point of the sock or a booty is to protect the foot which won't work if they pull them off!

So a calm encouragement and reward for leaving them on, even walking in them without trying to take them off - then take them off him instead of "laughing for 10 minutes" would have been a better option.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lighten up folks. Happy healthy dog is all that matters.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

For craps sake. She wasn't doing it to be mean or making fun of him. 

Wild kitten - you haven't been a part of this forum for very long and don't know back stories of some dogs or owners. I would urge you not to judge publicly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> For craps sake. She wasn't doing it to be mean or making fun of him.
> 
> Wild kitten - you haven't been a part of this forum for very long and don't know back stories of some dogs or owners. I would urge you not to judge publicly.


How do you know? You were not there were you?? 

I only reacted to a post - to how it was written and how it sounded to me....... and seriously, how do you know a back story of some one who registered in Mar 2014 any more than I do?

Not as if I reacted on a post of some one who was a member here since 2009...... so I don't see what is the relevance of how long I was a member for... 

I only expressed my opinion on a post and in general, I thought that's what the forum was meant to be all about....... discussion and exchange of opinions....

Guess only the long term members are allowed to do that...... ??


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm talking about "in general" you shouldn't judge and call someone out publicly saying they're doing something wrong. If they are endangering their dogs life - of course. But not putting socks on their dogs feet and having a chuckle about it. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

In general I was not judging, 

I just commented on how this whole thing made me feel..... and I pointed out some of the "training mistakes" - if it was indeed for training purposes..... and if it wasn't, then it was for amusement, and that makes it wrong in my opinion... and I am entitled to my opinion right? 

And I am also entitled to discuss it on a forum......or what is the point of a forum otherwise? If some one does not want to hear other people's opinions, they can post on a blog with no comments enabled...


I've seen other people comment on other posts even more strongly when they felt strongly about an issue, and noone tried to shut them down, so why is it wrong when I say something?... I just pointed out a few things, why is that wrong?? I don't get what your problem is with me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think dogs share many of our same emotions, but perhaps with a little variation due to their life experiences and _their_ way of interpreting those life experiences and their less developed cognitive ability...which would, all, naturally be different from ours. I do believe they feel lonely, sad, grief, joy, even jealousy. I don't think they feel guilt. I don't know how much or what "brand" of empathy they have. Again, it's hard to compare to our emotions exactly because they are a different species and their perception of life comes from a different angle from ours, so to speak. I don't think that they are aware in a logical way of what is going on in our minds or what our emotional state is exactly. They probably sense something in us, when we're feeling upset or sad or when we're having a fun time or when we're loving. But I don't think it's all worked out in a logical, or very sophisticated, cognitive way. 

We can never know what's in their minds, how they're thinking exactly. All we can go by is what we've learned so far from experience, from experts in the behavioral field, science etc. We can do our best with reading body language for those experienced with it. What does the dog's facial expression look like? The other things we watch for are tail set, ears, whole body posture, mouth aperture, eyes etc. And those of us with dogs where we have a close relationship, well...we get so we can read our dogs quite well and they learn to know what we mean a lot of the time or what our intentions are...but from their own perspective remember. We just sort of meld into one another when we're familiar with our dogs.

If the dog seems to be tolerating something like this, shows no stress signals and it's not physically hard on the dog, or the dog is getting rewarded or getting attention for putting funny clothes on, he's probably all right. Dogs have evolved to live with humans for a long time. I don't know that the dog would understand the concept of being made fun of. I just don't think they're that smart or rather...that complex in their cognitive abilities. They might see the laughter as something they've seen before and connect it to those other happy times and think it's all right. They get attention. That's all right. 

I think if putting clothes or a new type of harness or muzzle on a dog causes stress, it should be introduced in baby steps to accustom the dog to it. But it sounds like this dog is pretty stable and accepting of this. I know I do things to my dogs that I'm sure aren't their favorite things...like Dremeling their nails, putting belly bands on. (they hated those and would conspire against me to pull them off of each other) Ok, ok...I'm playing the anthropomorphizing game.

Anyhow, I think everyone is entitled to her own perception of things and to say what he/she thinks. To me, it would seem "mean" if the dog were to interpret being made fun of the way we would feel. But I honestly don't think (don't know for sure though) that dogs are as evolved as that. They may be one day. Who knows? They sure are phenomenal in the ways they _do_ understand us. I think they understand more about us that we do them, come to think about it.

I'm rambling. Who in the world would want to read this whole thing?! :afraid:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I read every word and I agree!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> In general I was not judging,
> 
> and I am entitled to my opinion right?
> 
> ...


You sure are entitled to your opinion. I think you came across a bit heavy towards someone who is new (12 posts?). Geez...I've posted a bunch of pics of my dog with crazy hats in 'show you spoo in a hat' thread. There may not have be overt belly laughs but I am sure everyone enjoyed that thread! 
...and then there's chanter in his prisoner outfit for Halloween...walking around the neighbourhood....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

meg6955 said:


> So tonight I felt it was a good idea to put socks on Cody..I laughed for a good 10 mins, poor guy didn't understand nor did he seem to care about them on until he got up to walk around the house..once again hilarious to bad I didn't get a video:argh:



Cody looks so cute!!! He seems to be having fun with it. Lou and Apollo LOVE socks, hehehehe it's my doing, When I first got Lou I didn't have any toys yet, because I was " just going to SEE the puppies" Hahahaha!! I met her and fell in love!  so as her first toy I gave her a sock with a knot tied on it. To this day my 2 poodles would rather play with socks than expensive toys!!  I'm ok with that!! I'm going to try putting it on their paws , I think they'll have a blast trying to take it off while rolling on the floor with it 

Ps. I put a plastic water bottle (remove and discard cap, label and ring) inside a thick sock and tie it!!! Crinkle crinkle fun fun!!! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not going to argue with someone over a sock on my dogs feet. But as stated everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I can respect that. Just say your piece and move on.
But anywho I totally hear you on a sock loving poodle Cody is the same way when he gets super excited he'll grab and sock and prance around with it..lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

meg6955 said:


> I'm not going to argue with someone over a sock on my dogs feet. But as stated everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I can respect that. Just say your piece and move on.
> 
> But anywho I totally hear you on a sock loving poodle Cody is the same way when he gets super excited he'll grab and sock and prance around with it..lol



Apollo does the same thing!!! EVERYTIME we come home, when he first sees us he has to pick up something (usually a sock) to refrain from mouthing us, because he is soooooooooo excited !! Hahahaha and then walks around wagging his tail (actually wagging his entire butt LOL) holding the sock in his mouth !

It's adorable!! So ... The socks get holes all over them.. Oh well, We just buy socks a lot..  we don't mind. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

Being mouthy seems to be a poodle thing from what I'm understanding. He doesn't bite just holds our hands and is really breathy...lol
But if a sock is around its fair game


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Funny, the little poodles do that too! Misha, especially when excited, will hold my thumb in her mouth and tuck her chin and wiggle. It is really cute and she never bites down, just gently holds it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Now here are a couple of dogs that should not have been forced to try on their new Xmas present from my daughter. Don't they look miserable? I think you have a point Wild Kitten. *


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

That's to funny,we just tell him hey and open our hand he gets the idea


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 2 don't bite down either... What I say is:

They don't have arms to hug me, so they have to hold/taste my hand when they're extremely excited and happy to see me!!!!!


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cute sweaters btw: )


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

meg6955 said:


> Very cute sweaters btw: )



I wonder if they come in "human", I'd wear 'em!!! They are really perty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meg6955 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of possibly getting Cody into search and rescue. We play hide and seek in the house and at a park. He gets so excited when he finds me or my daughter but Idk if that's just cause it's us


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there is a pf member who does sar work with her poodle: fairhavenmagick. just so you know.


----------

